# Missing Plugins in Firefox



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 and whenever I open certain web pages, Firefox gives me an error:



> A Plugin is needed to display this content.


When I click on the install plugin link, it can't find the plugins for it.

Any ideas on how I can resolve this?

Thank you,

JC


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you tell us what the website is or what plugin you are being asked for? Once we have that information we can tell you how to get the plugin and make the website work.

Cheers!


----------



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

Thank you for your reply. I'm trying to access TipidPC.com | The largest online IT Community in the Philippines.
It's asking for the adobe flash player plugin. When Firefox does the search, it couldn't find anything.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Go to Firefox Plugin check and see what plugins it says that you have installed. It should also help you with installing the ones you don't have and need.

Cheers!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You can also install the package:

ubuntu-restricted-extras

either via synaptic or the terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
```


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Perhaps it's a 64 bit version of Ubuntu ?? there were problems requiring a workaround in older ubuntu versions and I don't know if this has been resolved yet ..


----------



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the 32 bit version. I'll try out the options you gave and will let you know what the results are.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Great, keep us posted!


----------

